# charcoal smoker vs wood smoker???



## rockiestring (Feb 14, 2006)

I just bought a Brinkmann pitmaster deluxe and am curious what the difference between charcoal and a wood smoker is? 
If you want to use just wood, do you start with charcoal or just all wood?
My firebox is offset from the smoking chamber if that helps for some advice.  How do I go about starting a fire in the firebox to smoke some spare ribs? All wood or charcoal first then wood?

Another question is, my smoker has three levels for the grates, high medium and low. At which level is best to smoke meat?

Cant you use wood in a charcoal smoker and visa-versa? Im a little confused with that. thanks


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 15, 2006)

rock, the size smoker you have is a bit small for an all wood fire, not saying you can't do it with all wood, but as a beginner, you'll have much better luck using charcoal for heat and small quantities of wood for flavoring. 

First things first, smoker is a bad name for a Q cooker. It gives the impression that you want to see copious quantities of smoke belching from the stack. This isn't at all what you want, nearly invisible pale blue smoke is the goal.

To achieve this in your rig, a small charcoal fire to generate enough heat to cleanly combust small (no bigger in diameter than a beercan, and 4-6" long) sticks or chunks of wood. For best results, put the next stick of wood to be added on top of the firebox to preheat. This will help ensure quick clean combustion.

Keep the stack damper and firebox damper full open to allow plenty of oxygen to get to the fire. Regulate temps with the size and posistion of the fire. If it gets too hot, have a coal bucket nearby to pull some of the coals out. Moving the fire a bit closer to the cook chamber will up temps as moving farther away will reduce temps.

Periodically the charcoal bed will dwindle and you'll have to add fresh charcoal. Make sure you prelight these additions of charcoal (if you're using briq) in  chimney.

This should give you a start on basic fire control, I'm sure others will share what works for them as well.

Best of luck, you'll think this is old hat in no time.


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 15, 2006)

rockiestring,

I also have an ECB Pitmaster and I have produced quite a bit of high quality Q since joining this site.  I have access to quite a bit of apple, cherry and alder wood so I normally start with charcoal but then leverage wood for both smoke and heat for the next several hours and then at about hour 6 or 7 I will add another chimney of charcoal to stoke the heat again.  But I have no problem using wood as the primary heat, in fact I like it just remember to keep your fire small and burning not smoldering.  Check this post about some basic modes I made http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=520.  The two things I think you have to do is build some kind of heat shield to allow the heat and smoke to roll evenly into the smoker and lower the exhaust tube into the smoking cavity.  These two adjustments will really even out the heat.  Good luck and welcome aboard


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

Scott has given you some excellent advise.  Another option is to pre-burn your wood in a "Burn Barrel".  Think of it as a Huge charcoal chimney for Wood!  I fabricated mine from a 55 gal. drum.

Basically, you get your wood logs burning above the grate.  As the wood turns to large ember chunks, it falls thru the rebar grate.  I set mine up right next to my Firebox - so as heat is needed, I simply scoop it up with a flat shovel and add to my firebox!

This is "True" wood smoking!  No adding of any other wood is necessary, as this method provides the best "Thin Blue Smoke" you'll ever use.  If you truly enjoy tending a fire.....you'll love this!  It is labor intensive, and requires attention (not for the "Set and Forget" crowd) but the end results are phenomenal!

Here is what mine looks like!

Jeff


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 15, 2006)

I appreciate the advice. Im looking forward to learning a lot in this forum, so be patient with my silly questions.

One question that wasnt answered was, what is the best level to smoke on in the chamber? High level, medium level or the lower level?

When saying "if you need to add more charcoal for heat, make sure you light it in the chimney" What do you mean?  

Thanks


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

What he means is using "pre-lit and embered" charcoal from the charcoal chimney.

Jeff


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply, but I guess im still a little confused. Obviously this is my new adventure and looking forward to get out of my novice state.

Is it like your barrel idea with previously burning embers? So basically before I add any charcoal, make sure it is already lit and burning before putting it in my firebox?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 15, 2006)

In response to your charcoal chimany question.  A chimany is a small, gadget for lack of a better word, that you can pick up in most home and garden stores.  You use it to pre-light your charcoal before putting it on the grill/smoker/fire.  They are a very useful tool and a must have in my opinon.  It also seems to start charcoal eaiser than say stacking it in your grill and dousing with lighter fluid.  That was my dad's way of starting a fire and boy am I glad I learned better.  

With this you'll be able to have the charcoal ready right when you need to add it to the smoker for more heat instead of realizing you need to up the temp and waiting for the coals to get hot.

Here is a link to some good ones on Amazon, you'll also be able to see what they look like (tried to post one in the message but can't use .btmp images) 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=...coal%20chimney


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, I see, thank you. Nice pic BTW! 
So Ill assume that with this extra device, you'll have extra charcoal ready when you think you'll need to add for extra heat or regulate heat.  Obviously you dont want to light to pre-maturely or you'll burn it all up before needing it.lol. 
When is the perfect time to put the extra coals in?


----------



## rockiestring (Feb 15, 2006)

Also tell this newbie what is meant when the letter "Q" is being mentioned? Is that just an abbreviation for barbeque or barbequing?

"I have produced quit a bit of high quality Q since joining this site".   huh?


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 15, 2006)

your correct that is what I ment


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

SoFlaQuer thanks for these pictures I have not seen this before and it helps a ton


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm surprised you haven't seen them before, Cheech.  I have my "Burn Barrel" listed in it's own post on the Forum Index.  Are you planning on building one?

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

Well kind of, I have a Brinkman horizontal that I wanted to burn wood in. In the past I just placed logs in there or charcoal and it tends to be too smokey. I bet this would work out great for that


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 8, 2007)

Any smoker that has a separate Firebox will benefit from this technique!  The finished product says it all!

Jeff


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there anyreason why you have the bottom up off the ground? If I put one together but did not "buildit up" would that be ok?


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 11, 2007)

The most obvious reason is so it doesn't burn the grass below it and it brings the bottom ember area up to a more suitable shoveling height.  I would suggest that if you leave it ground level you put it where the heat will not burn, crack or melt anything...............it gets extremely hot!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 12, 2007)

Imagine a charcoal chimney X 100!!!!   When those logs start going, it's a sight to behold!  Pretty awesome to sit around during an All Nighter, actually!

Jeff


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

Even if you set it on concrete, the extreme temps could cause cracking.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff, someone bumped this threadup and I just read it for the first time and I've got a few questions.

What kind of smoker are you fueling with this?

Do you only use these embers, or do you use logs as well?

How long does the barrel last before it rusts/burns out?

Does the rebar start to sag after a while, and if it does, how long before you have to flip it over or replace it?

We used to do pigs and beef sides on a three sided cinder block pit w/ corrugated sheet steel on top, and we kept a fire going and only used embers.  As I remember, there wasn't much smoky taste, but the meat was deeeeeelish.  This would've been the thing to have for that.

Thanx for the pix,

Tim


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

I use one of these myself. What falls to the bottom is big chunks of red coals and lot of embers. I have not had a problem with the rebar yet, although it is sagging a bit. But I welded mine to the barrel. So to sag much more means it will have to take the barrel with it.
The great thing about this is, I can light my logs before Church and when I get home, it's ready to start shoveling into the smoker. Before this barrel, I couldn't do long smoke on Sunday, because there wasn't enough time after preparing the wood. 
I preburn my base wood, which is always oak. Then I add a stick of my flavor wood to the firebox when it's needed. 
It totally eliminates creosote.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 14, 2007)

If you use large enough rebar, there is no sagging (I believe mine is 5/8").  Where as G-Slinger welded his, I simply used rebar tie-wire and wrapped each end as I went around the barrel and made ties at the crossover points inside the barrel.  I uselessly spray painted mine with High-Temp paint..................after the 1st burn, it was gone!  LOL!  The outside is going to rust no matter what you do - no biggie, you're just burning logs in it.  To help the bottom from rusting through (It's thinner metal), lay it down on it's side when you're not using it so rain water doesn't pool on the bottom pan.

You can use my technique with any smoker that has a Firebox.  In actuallity, there is no need to add any other wood to the firebox.  In an enclosed smoker chamber, it provides all the "Thin Blue Smoke" you need.  Using my Barrel, all the impurities of the wood are burnt off, and you have the cleanest wood smoke and heat you could ever get!

Jeff


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 14, 2007)

i have the lid off my burn barrel. i just let it lie on top. it stays dry in there so far; and it has rained quite alot. i do have it sitting so the opening is next to the house. i haven't got to use it yet. i need to call the fire marshall and see what regulations there are for burning in town. if it is a huge fire from 1 or 2 logs, i might have problems.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 14, 2007)

Unless there is a "Burn Ban", which we have from time to time here in So. Fla. during the dry season - you should be OK.  I ALWAYS have a charged garden hose next to me when I use my Smokers and/or Burn Barrel.  2 Logs?  I'll go thru a 1/2 cord of wood almost on an All Nighter 16 hour cook!

Not a bad idea with using the lid, unfortunately, mine did not have a removable one - so I had to torch it off.

Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

That's alot of wood for a 16 hour cook.  I suppose you don't really even need charcoal for grilling.

I usually start w/ charcoal or a weed torch, then stoke w/ a log every 45 minutes or so.  If I add too much wood @ a time(like when I let the fire burn down too long, and have to re-establish coals), I tend to get a little of the white billowy stuff, and I just open the oven door for a few minutes till the wood catches good.  I'm definitely going to try the Gunny's preheating methog though.  I have a flat top on my firebox that would be the perfect place to preheat logs.

Tim


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 16, 2007)

a 1/2 cord for 16 hours? that seems like alot of wood to me.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah.  Are we talking about a smoke, or a beer drinkin' bonfire?  I think I smell a bonfire!


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 16, 2007)

Bonfire...............Now we're talkin'!!!!!

You do not see cords here in Florida, really.  But if I'm correct, it is a stack of wood 4 ft X 4 ft. X 8 ft. ?   My cuts are only about 2 to 3 ft. in length, so let's narrow it down to a 1/4 cord.  Sound better?  I know I go through a S**t load of it, so if my dimensions are precise............EASILY a 1/4 cord.

Tim, when I do a relatively quick smoke (4 - 7 hrs) such as Ribs or Loins, I'll use my custom Charcoal Basket and add preheated splits, much like yourself.

Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

What kind of woods are available in south Fla.?  Somehow, I just can't imagine smokin' w/ palm. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 16, 2007)

Most of the wood used here is Oak.  

In South Florida, we have an invasive species that grows near the coastal areas called "Australian Pine".  That in fact is a misnomer, it is actually a Spanish Oak.  The leaves of the very tall and slender tree form a thin "needle-like" shape which resembles a Pine Needle.  In fact, it is more dense of a wood than a native oak.  These tree's unfortunately have a very shallow root system and are easily felled by a passing Hurricane!  Unfortunate, for the TREE!  Fabulous for those collecting wood for their smoker!!!!  After having 3 Hurricanes ina 13 month period, I made out like a Big Dog!!!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

Last time in So. Fla, I remember seeing alot of trees similar to your description in the median on the 8 lane between Miami and Lauderdale.  I remember my bro in law telling me that there was alot of contraversy concerning the fact that some people had been killed when they crashed into them.  They grew real thick and close together like a giant thicket.  Do you know what I'm talking about, and if so, are these the trees you're talking about?

Tim


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep, those sound like the ones.  They are pretty tree's but they are considered invasives and are not native to Florida.  I don't recall any near the Interstate, though - perhaps I just overlooked them because they are everywhere near the Beach Towns and City's.

Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 17, 2007)

Doesn't that require a whole lotta wood?


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 17, 2007)

Deb,

When I'm cooking 80 to 100 lbs. of meat on my Smokers, for an average of 16 to 20 Hours...........do the math.   I start my Burn Barrel about 2 hours before THAT and fill it to the top with cut logs.  Once I have a good bed of embers in my Firebox and the Barrel, I'll leave it at the 1/2 way point and add a Log as needed throughout that period.

It is BY FAR, the BEST way to cook on a wood Smoker that has a Firebox.  It is however, labor intensive and you need a good supply of wood.  Most people will not take the time or dedication needed for "Real Wood Smoking", but once they've tasted the end results, they'll be hard pressed to do it any other way.

Jeff


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

Jeff, that is a fact! 
Before I built my barrel (thanks for the pics) I would spend hours getting my logs ready in the fire box before I started smoking. By the time everything was perfect, my firebox was half full of ash. Now all I have to do is shovel what's red from the barrel to the fire box. I have even built a mount on the trailer to haul the barrel with the smoker. It's a simple operation of swinging the shovel less than a foot. This is also a good way of being able to use wood that's a little green yet or wet. 
The only thing I preburn is my oak which is what I always use for base. Then I preheat the splits that I use for flavor. I have found that I don't get an over smoked flavor when I preburn the oak. 
If you eat at ANY good smoke joint, their smokers are ONLY wood fired.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm w/ you.  The stickburner rules.  I will not eat @ a Q joint unless I see evidence that a stickburner is in use, i.e. cords of wood stacked outback, woodsmoke in the air, or even the smoker outside.  I'm also never bashful about asking to see the pit.  I've learned alot about design that way, and I've never met a pit master that was shy about showing off his tools.

Oh, and hey Gunny, when are we going to see some pix of your rebar-made Q tools?

Tim


----------



## msmith (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree also on the wood smoking just isnt the same any other way. Im going to build one of those burn barrels also.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 17, 2007)

I just happened to read your signature line (funny how you can look at something over and over and not notice it), man that's some nice work you did there on Hotrod!  How bout some close up pix and pyrodynamic design input?

Even with the right equipment, I would never be able to do work like that.

Since we all seem too agree on stickburners being the best, maybe we should start a new order.....maybe something like the order of the fat old stickburners or something like that. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## coz (Jan 18, 2007)

Give me a little time here fellas and I will graduate to a stick burner.Getting comfortable with gas and building a bigger gasser for big loads of fish.When the gasser is done I will start on a charcoal burner.The maybe I will do a stickburner.My uncle used to swear by them.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 18, 2007)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have a convert!  For a while, I thought us "Stick Burners" were going the way of the Rotary Phone!  I have nothing against Gas or Electric Smokers (I have a Gasser myself), but it seems I've been beating my head against a wall lately, trying to convey to all these Newbies that they'll never learn the real basics of Smoking by using one of them.

Everybody wants convenience and "ease of use".  A Gas Grill is convenient (yes, i have one, too), but it will never taste like food from a good old Weber Kettle Grill!  The same goes with Smokers!

Let's hear for "Real Wood Smoke"!

Jeff


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 18, 2007)

Might this be the beginning of the OFOSB ( Order of the Fat Old StickBurners) ?

Jeff, 
       The ease of gas or electric is what I call Popiel Q, you know, Set it and Forget it. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

It really does eliminate the need for expertise doesn't it?  I suppose that's why the Q chains never use stickburners, they can't find the pitmasters to run that many pits.  And that's why I don't go to chain Q joints.

Tim


----------



## msmith (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe its called Quanity over quality. Theres a small joint here close to my house and they told me that they smoke 3 cases of briskets with only 3 sticks of wood. Believe me it shows and its very dry kinda like putting a piece of cotton with a drop of liquid smoke in your mouth. But seems to be where there all headed.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 18, 2007)

I still want to see some close up pix of your smoker "Hotrod"


----------



## msmith (Jan 18, 2007)

Dickey look under my wood burner


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't want to seem stupid (some might argue that it's too late), but I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dickey
In the left hand column...under "recent topics"...look for the heading..."my wood burner"...the mystery will be solved...


----------



## ultramag (Jan 18, 2007)

Here ya go DDBBQ, behold the Hot Rod up close.

Hot Rod


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 19, 2007)

Ultra,

I must say, that is one fine piece of equipment!  I am fortunate that Mrs. SoFlaQuer likes to get involved with my projects (probably so she doesn't become a widow...LOL!).

I seems to be a very well thought out design.  Next question..........how does the "Hot Rod" perform?  Did someone do the Powder Coat for you?

Jeff


----------



## ultramag (Jan 19, 2007)

I was just posting the link to help Dickeydoo Jeff. I don't have anything big or nice around here. :(


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

SoFlaQuer that little bugger belongs to me. I was fortunate enough to be in the right place at the right time. Ive got 2 friends that built smokers similar to this one and I borrowed one to do a benifiet one time and got hooked. Just had to have one myself and was head strong. Asked to borrow his smoker again and was told no( stupid reason but it was his) so told my wife Ive got to have one. She gave said ok do you want a big screen T.V or the money to start building a smoker. Well you have seen my choice( Right one)  It cooks very good have made some changes to it since I discovered all you good folks. The paint was recently redone its not a powder coat. Everything except the hot spots has an epoxy primer and a high gloss polyurathne paint.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry, my bad.  I knew it was yours Marvin.  I must have been checking and answering alot of Posts that day and just wrote the wrong name.   Oops!

Still, a very impressive rig!  I don't know if my Wife would have given me the option...............there'd be a WS Flat Panel hangin' on the wall!

Jeff


----------



## coz (Jan 21, 2007)

Just because it is a crappy sunday out and I need a laugh.This is for the stick burners who remind us where our great hobby came from.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 21, 2007)

Actually, Sticks are traditional - but, I get it!  

Funny stuff..............thanks for the Post, Coz!

BTW, in an earlier Spam Post, you wanted to know who to report this crap to.  I am the Forum Moderator, by clicking the blue button on the top right of the page an alert is automatically sent to me via e-mail.  Dutch, the "Welcome Guy" has moderator privileges now, and since one person can't moderate this site 24/7, because we've gotten so big, he assists me with that task (which I appreciate).

Jeff


----------



## coz (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,I have reported a couple to Dutch.I have seen some great sites ruined by spammers.2 of what were my favorite fishing sites were ruined by spammers.1 site  most of the guys quit going to because of it so a lot of great input was lost.The other site now you have to pay a $10 enrollment fee and it has to be paid via personal check so the site owner can verify your existence,so that site also lost a lot of great people.One of the greatest assets of these sites is the people who show up to help us newbies and when they get tired of the garbage and quit coming to the site it is a huge loss.I feel its up to all of us to help police the places we call home.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 21, 2007)

Honestly, we didn't start having major spam problems until we got so big, we ended up on Google!  Years ago, when we were a tiny Yahoo Group (where us "Old Timers" started!) we got the occassional spam - but no way to moderate it - and you expect that on Yahoo.  Type in "Smoking Meat" on the Google Search Engine, and we're #4 on the list!  

Happily, we've come a long way since Yahoo!

Jeff


----------



## tom walker (Jun 7, 2013)

Just had to dig this thread out again, it's so helpful for new smokers that I wanted to use it again for my own young probie.

My opinion on wood VS charcoal is that charcoal provides a more consistant degree of heat,
Wood provides more smoke as it converts to embers but in the end both are just so much ash. (Or ash and clay for charcoal.)

I'm adding a photo of a charcoal chimney. AKA "Starter Stack" where I live.
Hmmmm, funny, the photo won't post. Sorry,








Barbecue, BBQ, Barbique, Malibu Barbi Q, or just Q, it's all good and no one should ever fault you on how you choose to spell it.
 

Do the Q, just do it.


----------

